# Aristos on an MKV



## zero9nine (Feb 13, 2000)

Is this possible??? If so what spacers are required. 
Searched but could not come up with a definitive answer. I don;t know much about offsets etc. 
Thanks
John


----------



## volksman (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: Aristos on an MKV (zero9nine)*

Aristos at 5x100 - you need 5x112
Also the offset of the aristos is 35, you need a 10mm spacer most likely (MkV=45), but I dont know if adapters come that thin.


----------



## zero9nine (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Aristos on an MKV (volksman)*

I know the lug patterns are different but can you use spacers to compensate for that. If so what size spacer is required to get the offset correct?
Thanks
John


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Aristos on an MKV (zero9nine)*

raderwerks may have a 5x112 aristo replica. contact them or search the MK5 forums


----------



## zero9nine (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Aristos on an MKV (Mikes72sb)*

rader only has a 5x100
Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Aristos on an MKV (zero9nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Search* »__Your search for *aristos* returned *10* results._

























http://www.finishlinewheels.co...mm%29/


----------



## zero9nine (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Aristos on an MKV (Mikes72sb)*

You da Man!
I would have never found those pics or the wheels. 
Thanks!


----------



## callaway (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Aristos on an MKV (zero9nine)*

I believe Finishline wheels sells them in 5x112


----------



## bwc1900 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Aristos on an MKV (callaway)*

How is the wheel quality? Offset is written as 51mm from finishline - but they fit fine? I've always really liked those wheels...


----------



## TurboVWCoupe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Aristos on an MKV (bwc1900)*

I've heard nothing but positive feedback for Finishline. They are very prompt. I ordered a set of arietta 5x112, unfortunately they didn't have them in stock, so I opted for the Aristo's. I'm just waiting to get um. They make mk5's look sick


----------



## TurboVWCoupe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Aristos on an MKV (bwc1900)*

dubtuning also has a set, they want 999.99 for them but free shipping, finishline and lakeshorewheelandtire are both currently out of stock,hope come monday dubtuning calls back and says they're ready to ship, lol, I'm having a hard time getting these, but thats half the fun


----------

